# Using SPD shoes on flat pedals



## motard5 (Apr 9, 2007)

My beginner wife wanted to start with flat pedals, so she got some Race Face Chesters. I know everyone suggests Five Tens, but wow they are expensive! 

There are loads of various SPD compatible mtb shoes that are much cheaper, but I'm wondering if the lack of total flatness across the cleat area would actually be a bad idea with flats?


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

motard5 said:


> My beginner wife wanted to start with flat pedals, so she got some Race Face Chesters. I know everyone suggests Five Tens, but wow they are expensive!
> 
> There are loads of various SPD compatible mtb shoes that are much cheaper, but I'm wondering if the lack of total flatness across the cleat area would actually be a bad idea with flats?


you can find five tens on clearance in quite a number of places.

It really is worthwhile to have a shoe designed to be used with the pedal you're using, but if that's out of reach, she's better off using a stiffer trail/hiking shoe than a shoe designed to be used with clipless pedals.

Even the clipless shoes with relatively flat soles that have a removable plate that covers the spd cleat mounting location can be troublesome, because that plate is usually made of a hard plastic that won't grip the pedal at all.


----------



## twodownzero (Dec 27, 2017)

I rode my SPD shoes with my Chesters and they are just hard and slippery. Even regular running shoes worked better. Avoid!


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Clipless shoes are the opposite of what you want to use on flat pedals. Wellington boots would work better.


----------



## motard5 (Apr 9, 2007)

thanks for the feedback. Are there any other options than Five Ten for flats? Ultimately doesn't matter while riding, but not really into the skater shoe look.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

motard5 said:


> thanks for the feedback. Are there any other options than Five Ten for flats? Ultimately doesn't matter while riding, but not really into the skater shoe look.


A few others. Specialized has the 2fo. Giro has an option or two. Most have at least a bit of a skater shoe look because it is functional for the bike, too.

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## gasmanxj (Sep 29, 2014)

motard5 said:


> thanks for the feedback. Are there any other options than Five Ten for flats? Ultimately doesn't matter while riding, but not really into the skater shoe look.


Adidas Terrex Trail Cross SL, has Five Ten sole without the skater look. Don't think they make them in women's but if she can wear a men's size then an option.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

For awhile while I was learning to ride flats I rode 5-10 Kestrels which combine Stealth rubber with a cleat recess. These worked pretty well on flats with the exception of the sole not being very durable and shredding after a year or so of moderate use. I have since advanced beyond the learning stage and ride only flats on mtbs.

If I was going to compete in XC, I'd likely go back to clipless.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

My wife also rides Chesters. If your wife is a beginner, something like G-Form Pro-X Shin Pads (on sale) might be a good idea as well.

There are an awful lot of REALLY good riders who are just on flats. I'm not one of them, but if she's anything like my wife, I'd just get her some good shoes specifically for flats and not even go the SPD route. At one point, my wife was using climbing approach shoes and liked them.

Something like this, perhaps:
https://www.amazon.com/Evolv-Cruzer...5362&sr=8-12&keywords=climbing+approach+shoes


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

My wife has Chesters too and she has been riding with Vans for years.


----------



## smoothmoose (Jun 8, 2008)

Don't use SPD shoes. I recommend Nike Metcons on clearance ($60-$80). They are flat and pretty stiff soled, with wide toe box and some toe protection. Been riding my Metcons for 6 months, no issues. Van would work too.

https://www.6pm.com/p/nike-metcon-3-black-white-metallic-silver/product/8791358/color/11682


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

I rode a friend's flat pedal bike with my SPD shoes once. That was a scary experience.

A great way to turn anyone off to mountain biking.


----------



## ericzamora (Dec 14, 2017)

Fiveten Freeriders are $100 regular price at the Adidas/Fiveten online store. Sign up for their email list, i think you get $20 off your first $75+ order, and free shipping for registered users. 

You use your feet to ride, you use your feet to walk. They are a major weight-bearing point in your daily life, and comfortable feet makes life much nicer. why NOT prioritize spending on good footwear?

eric
fresno, ca


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

motard5 said:


> My beginner wife wanted to start with flat pedals, so she got some Race Face Chesters. I know everyone suggests Five Tens, but wow they are expensive!
> 
> There are loads of various SPD compatible mtb shoes that are much cheaper, but I'm wondering if the lack of total flatness across the cleat area would actually be a bad idea with flats?


I'm with all the others on this. Absolutely HORRIBLE idea. An invitation for injury. Actually, it's almost begging for injury. Virtually any other type of footwear would be better.


----------



## motard5 (Apr 9, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions, I'll definitely suggest some good flat pedal shoes. 
I've always been on SPD's, so I think she just assumes she would move to SPD's eventually. 
Any thoughts on these three? ~

5.10 Freeriders















5.10 Access 
















Pearl Izumi X-ALP Launch


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

My daughter has those exact Freeriders (she put pink laces in them). So far so good. I have a pair of men’s Freeriders that have lasted years (although I usually go clipless). I wore my Freeriders to work today with jeans.


----------



## Taroroot (Nov 6, 2013)

I use 1st gen Danny Mcaskill Freeriders and now Freerider Pros. Good shoes. I like the stitched welt, makes them lastlonger as sole delamination has been a common failure for my shoes. Only disadvantage to them is when trail get loose, steep, and or muddy. Lack of deep lugs dont give u much traction in those situations.
Ive ridden with deck shos and my SAS work shoes too, which both work surprisingly well. The SAS anti-slip sole prob gripped as well as my 5 10’s.


----------



## jjc155 (Aug 9, 2011)

I wear a pair of Salomon trail running shoes with my flat pedals (Spech Boomslangs). pretty sticky combo.

J-


----------

